# Classic Albums Live



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anybody ever gone to one of these shows? I see them advertised a lot. I also know several people that have gone and they say it's great. Note for note album plus extra's.

They have done tons of Zep, Floyd etc


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

Co-worker went to the Zep 2 show here in Ottawa last month and said it was pretty awesome. I really want to go to the DSOM show.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

For those of you not familiar with "Classic Albums Live", what they are is a troupe of around 50 fantastic musicians out of Toronto. They pick a particular album, hand pick a group of players, and then duplicate the album track by track, note for note. They don't dress up like the bands or or play the identical instruments (unless the song calls for it) and they don't talk in between songs. It's as if you sat down and dropped the needle on your favorite album. After they're done the album, they take a short break and then come out and do a "best of" from that particular band. At this point they do interact with the crowd (and might even take the odd request).

I was given tickets to Abbey Road last year, and now I'm hooked.
I recently went to Zeppelin II, and am going to be picking up tickets for Zeppelin I later this week. I might do Dark Side of the Moon as well.

If you ever get a chance to go to one of their shows, do it. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## scratch (Jul 10, 2009)

I've been to the Led Zep II and the Dark Side of the Moon shows here in Ottawa, both were excellent! I preferred the DSOM show, and would see them again. Hope to see the Crime of the Century show in February.

CAL does the whole album in one set, and a second set of 'best of'. it's not a 'spectacle' no fancy light shows, no pyros, just real good playing.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Here's their fall schedule. *Lots* of shows in and around Toronto. Even a few out east...


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have seen a bunch of these at the Phoenix Concert hall in Toronto. Being a huge Beatles fan I have seen: Revolver, Rubber Soul and The White album performed "note for note & cut for cut" as they claim. As I have said before I am a die-hard Beatles fan, and went to my first Classic Album performance of Rubber Soul being very skeptical, and half expecting to be very dissapointed. I have to say I enjoyed it very much, and was impressed with the attention to detail. They do perform every little overdub. When I saw the White Album live, I went to fully expect them to skip Revolution 9, but was blown away when they actually did it. For under $20 you can't get better entertainment than that.


----------

